# best way of removing pitted brake dust?



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

hi guys

once the weather improves i'll be detailing a land rover discovery. 

only problem i have is the brake dust has started to pit into the wheels rather badly to the point where i dont think a normal water/citrus based wheel cleaner will be able to lift it. 

what products are available to help lift the pitted brake dust without damage to the lacquer? (if any)

thanks for the help

Dave


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

personally I'd try using autosmart smart wheels, if that doesnt work then iron-x


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Acid based wheel cleaner should help, diluted about 4:1


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

ST500 Dave said:


> hi guys
> 
> once the weather improves i'll be detailing a land rover discovery.
> 
> ...


If its started to pit then thats game over. If its still on the surface iron X or Wolfs should remove it or clay.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is the specs black in colour, sitting on top of the lacquer, if so that's common this time of year on the roads.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Maxolen Wheel Cleaner or Espuma Revolution followed up with some Iron-X.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

bero1306 said:


> If its started to pit then thats game over. If its still on the surface iron X or Wolfs should remove it or clay.


ah curtains! thats what i feared....

i'll try iron X but i think it might be to far gone.

thanks for clearing things up

Dave


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ST500 Dave said:


> ah curtains! thats what i feared....
> 
> i'll try iron X but i think it might be to far gone.
> 
> ...


Very unlikely the iron x won't shift it in my experience


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> Is the specs black in colour, sitting on top of the lacquer, if so that's common this time of year on the roads.


no its more than that mate. the brake dust has started eating into the lacquer 

Dave


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

walker1967 said:


> Acid based wheel cleaner should help, diluted about 4:1


thanks mate. i'll be sure to try some stronger wheel cleaner with the iron x

:thumb:


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Dont get the maxolen stuff, it's not up to much. I purhased some when they done their buy on get one free and used about half a litre of it on a set of alloys that had'nt been cleaned in a month or 2 and it didnt really shift much. I ended up using Neilsens aluminium cleaner (4:1) to sort the problem out which removed it in one go with a little agitation, I find the maxolen stuff is just to weak for the job. just my 2p though :thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

walker1967 said:


> Dont get the maxolen stuff, it's not up to much. I purhased some when they done their buy on get one free and used about half a litre of it on a set of alloys that had'nt been cleaned in a month or 2 and it didnt really shift much. I ended up using Neilsens aluminium cleaner (4:1) to sort the problem out which removed it in one go with a little agitation, I find the maxolen stuff is just to weak for the job. just my 2p though :thumb:


thanks

ive a few mild wheel cleaners that are either water/citrus based as its all ive needed in the past.

i once tried some chemical guys degreaser and that did eventually lift the pitting (hardly the right product to used i know) at about 1:10.

Dave


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Very unlikely the iron x won't shift it in my experience


I did a set of Megane wheels that were totally baked in dust and Iron-X barely touched it desite a few tries, i honestly dont think it's that good on severe baked on dust. I finally got rid of it with multiple hits of original Wonder Wheels and they came up pretty nice in the end.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Was going to suggest multiple hits with wonder wheels. You may want to consider whether after all the aggro, ending up with clean wheels with knackered lacquer is your end game. Could be easier to just get them refurbed? Just a thought...


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Russ and his BM said:


> Was going to suggest multiple hits with wonder wheels. You may want to consider whether after all the aggro, ending up with clean wheels with knackered lacquer is your end game. Could be easier to just get them refurbed? Just a thought...


That would be the last resort mate if nothing else could be done. Something of an expencive solution though.

I'll see when the time comes. If I manage to shift it I'll let you know how


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Acid wheel cleaner and then go with ironx paste,youll get a perfect result.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

ST500 Dave said:


> hi guys
> 
> once the weather improves i'll be detailing a land rover discovery.
> 
> ...


Start with polish or tar remover 1st, have not tried tarmalade I suspect applying it for a few hours (overnight) may assist, though I know the triplewax tar remover is effective.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

This might be useful gen:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=252243

Wonder wheels is the short answer...


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Try AB Very Cherry. Did an immense job on the old man's omega wheels. And also iron x!


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Dave
I feel your pain dude!! 2 weeks back I had a black LR Disco 3 in for a full make over. Seven seater, tan leather.... Kids.... you get the pic. The alloys though were from a different dimension and little love had been ;avished on them for some time. Baked on crusted black deposits were like lava mounds!! I hit them with everthing in the kit, Iron X, AG Custom, Zymol Wheel Gel, Diluted Autobrite acid, Tar & Glue, clay, G3 Compound, even went for a bit of WD40. Result? F*** all was shifting it!!! Even left TFR to dwell, in the end had to concede, they were mullered. Sorry to put a downer on it but I hate loosing to a set of wheels but these were just too far gone.


----------

